# Supprimer un pare-feu???



## mel20 (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer aMSN, LimeWire et aMule mais je n'arrive à me connecter à aucun des trois. LimeWire détecte un pare-feu, j'aimerais savoir comment le supprimer car c'est surement le problème.... savez-vous comment faire, je ne trouve pas?


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2008)

d'une version de système à une autre, d'un routeur à un autre, tout cela peut changer.

mais l'idée est de conserver la protection tout redirigeant les informations pour ces applications.

alors, quelle machine ? quel système ? quel modem/routeur/box ?


----------



## BS0D (1 Août 2008)

Préf système > Sécurité > Coupe-Feu > et tu configures


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2008)

Oui, cela peut être assez mais pour peu qu'il utilise un routeur (box ou autre), ce ne sera pas suffisant 
Bref, attendons sa réponse.


----------



## mel20 (17 Août 2008)

Je suis donc sous Mac OS X version 10.5 et je suis chez Neuf pour ce qui est d'internet.....
Je ne sais pas si cela vous suffit? Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire!!!!


----------



## piercoco (17 Août 2008)

mel20 a dit:


> Je suis donc sous Mac OS X version 10.5 et je suis chez Neuf pour ce qui est d'internet.....
> Je ne sais pas si cela vous suffit? Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire!!!!



Bonsoir,
1 ere réponse comme plus haut; Préf système > Sécurité > Coupe-Feu >  configuration.

Seconde entrer dans la box et configurer le pare feu si actif, mais je ne pense pas.


----------



## mel20 (17 Août 2008)

Dans Préf système j'ai "Autoriser toutes les connexions entrantes", pour aller dans la box et configurer le pare-feu je sais pas comment on fait....


----------



## piercoco (18 Août 2008)

Je suis chez CI, pas loin de Neuf donc !!! 

Pour accéder à la box il faut indiquer 192.168.1.1 dans le navigateur et accéder au wifi, il y a ici un mode d'emploi pour le coupe feu .... à voir ...  

http://forum.zebulon.fr/ports-ouver...routeur-o-t106502.html&hl=club++internet++box

Il y a ça aussi :

http://www.clubic.com/article-134450-1-configuration-clubbox-club-box-club-internet.html


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2008)

Mais...Clubic a fait un article sur comment configurer la Neuf Box (ici).


----------



## piercoco (18 Août 2008)

Oui .... mais je ne connais pas Neuf ... bien que chez CI !!!!


----------

